# here is a stupid ?



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

well here is my stupid ? has anyone here had a boa that changed color for a lite gray to a dark gray well because mine is and i wnat to know why she is doing this. she changes colors alot latly when she is lite u can handle her when she is dark u can not. here are some pics.


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

dont konw much about snakes but he looks awesome...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

shedding?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is another 1


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is another 1


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is another 1


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

she is not shedding , she is always active could it have something to do with the fact that she is wild? she shed 10 days ago and she shedes every month. she changed time to time when i got her but know u can notice it more it is a more dramatic change. i am sorry about all the repost my comp frooze and i did not know they were added sorry again. i will get more pics later so u cna the what i am talking about.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

They change colors when they are stressed. Not all Boas do that.
just a couple (wilds) of my Boas change colors.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Post two pics next to eachother showing this change.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here are some pics to see what i am talking about and i dont think it is because she is stressed i had her for 6 months. well here are 4 pics i will get more when my cam is recharged.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here are some pics to see what i am talking about and i dont think it is because she is stressed i had her for 6 months. well here are 4 pics i will get more when my cam is recharged.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here are some pics to see what i am talking about and i dont think it is because she is stressed i had her for 6 months. well here are 4 pics i will get more when my cam is recharged. in the 1st pics u can see that she looks red i guess u can say and the rest she is lighter in. and i will get better ones and resize them so they dont take so long to download


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here are some pics to see what i am talking about and i dont think it is because she is stressed i had her for 6 months. well here are 4 pics i will get more when my cam is recharged.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Just because you've had the snake for 6 months doesn't mean it can't now be stressed. Stress is not caused simply by a new environment, but by environmental conditions. Things like not getting enough food, getting too much, being handled too often, or not being handled for a while and then being handle, temperature issues, hide issues, water issues, etc. can all have an impact on whether or not a snake is stressed.

As for the actual changing of the colours... I don't know, sorry.

Make sure that your keeping the snake in top conditions first and see if that improves things at all.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

no clue but great looking snake


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Just because you've had the snake for 6 months doesn't mean it can't now be stressed. Stress is not caused simply by a new environment, but by environmental conditions. Things like not getting enough food, getting too much, being handled too often, or not being handled for a while and then being handle, temperature issues, hide issues, water issues, etc. can all have an impact on whether or not a snake is stressed.
> 
> As for the actual changing of the colours... I don't know, sorry.
> 
> ...


I am keeping my snake in top conditions but it might be the food thing because once in a while he does go off feed for a week or two then he will eat for a month then stop but he does not lose weight from doing it. clean water everyday, handle her when every other day and i stop when she goes off feed.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Going off feed for a month won't hurt the snake if it's weight is good to begin with. As for handling, are you handling it after it's been fed? You should always leave it be for at LEAST two days after feeding so it can digest.

I really don't know what the problem is though, sorry... Maybe it would be best to go to a reptile forum like The Canopy and ask there.


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i wait a 2-3 days before i hadle any of my snakes once they have eaten and i will check out the canopy


----------

